

Bootstrap 2.0 demo - redouane
http://bootstrap.io/
my bad, here's the url http://bootstrap.io/Demo/
======
slardat01
they're fixed size pages though, they don't seem to be "responsive". Edit: oh
the link in the comments is though.

------
redouane
my bad, here's the url <http://bootstrap.io/Demo/>

